# Looking for a Little Charity



## Ray (Apr 26, 2015)

Orchid folks tend to be kind-hearted. Folks lose plants to a freeze, and we donate. We do more than that, too.

When a coworker lost his son in Iraq a few years ago, the online orchid community donated over $1300 toward the support of his widow and young son. Now I'm coming to you again to support someone else in need.

Gregg Bittner is a homebuilder by trade, and a generous one, to boot. One time, when a woman's husband died, he completed the construction of their home at no charge, even though he had not gotten all of the contracted price.

Unfortunately, he is debilitated by multiple sclerosis, compounded by long-undiagnosed Lyme disease. He is confined to a wheelchair, has lost his business, savings, and the equity in his home trying to pay medical bills.

Local suppliers and contractors, knowing how generous Gregg has been his whole life, are donating materials and time to building an accessible home for Gregg, his wife Sherri, and their family. More cash is needed, and that's where I come in, with my hat in my hand.

You may read more HERE, or if you're more generous than curious you may donate directly though our WEB STORE.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2015)

Will do.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 26, 2015)

Seems like also a good candidate for gofundme.com


----------



## Heather (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks Ray, MS is such a tough disease.


----------



## abax (Apr 26, 2015)

Lyme ain't no cake walk either. This just proves that no
good deed goes unpunished. Donation sent. Let me know
if I managed to get it to you, Ray.


----------



## iwillard (Apr 27, 2015)

Poor man,feel bad for him and for his family. Check will be sent to Trinity Episcopal Church in his name.


----------



## Ray (Apr 27, 2015)

I followed up on Charles' suggestion: *GoFundMe*


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't have twitter or facebook. how can I donate? Is there a Paypal link?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2015)

NYEric said:


> I don't have twitter or facebook. how can I donate? Is there a Paypal link?



You can donate directly through Ray's website, through his shopping cart.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 30, 2015)

I would advise people to use the Gofundme page. The more people who donate there, the more the balance will be and the more people will want to donate. Those who have donated best share the link on Facebook, Twitter etc...

Ray, whatever you have so far, you should just put on Gofundme to make that balance swell.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks Ray. Happy to help Gregg and his family.


----------



## Ray (May 1, 2015)

TyroneGenade said:


> Ray, whatever you have so far, you should just put on Gofundme to make that balance swell.



That is exactly what I have been doing, even though I get hit twice - once when the direct donation is handled by PayPal, and the cut GoFundMe takes.

I have received several checks, too.


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2015)

OK, thanks.


----------



## cnycharles (May 3, 2015)

you don't have to have any account to donate on gofundme, just they hope you will use those ways to spread the news


----------



## Ray (May 5, 2015)

Just a quick update (and to try to generate more donations), of the 6 forums I posted this to, Slippertalk is #2 in terms of dollars contributed.


----------



## Ray (May 13, 2015)

We're down to the last 24 hours of this effort.

Including a check sent directly to me, we're at $715 of the $1000 goal, so if you can find it in your heart to make even a small donation, we'd be most appreciative.

READ ABOUT THE CAUSE & DONATE NOW


----------

